# بيانات ترتيب أطراف سوكت معظم شاشا ت الكمبيوتر



## مـحـمدالجندى (2 يوليو 2008)

​
​



إخوانى سوف أقدم لكم اليوم
بيانات ترتيب أطراف سوكت معظم شاشا ت الكمبيوتر​ 


​ 

( كابل الداتا)​
​








​




​




​



















​


شاشة ADI



شاشة DELL



شاشة HANSOL



شاشة IBM_17



شاشة LG 500G



شاشة SIEMENS



شاشة LG VIEWSONIC E40/50





​ 
المركز المتكامل للإلكترونيات​ 
مهندس/ محمد الجندى​

​
​
​
​


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك....وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
شكرا لك


----------



## شهاب ابراهيم (7 يوليو 2008)

Thanks Eng\ Mohamed


----------



## الياس عبد النور (8 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك....وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
شكرا لك


----------



## kahtan82 (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدو380 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## m_mz_2011 (3 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اخى


----------



## talat_attea (1 يوليو 2011)

قبلبلبيبي


----------



## zeid25 (1 يوليو 2011)

عجيب ......الكل يقدم الشكر
ولكن الروابط لا تعمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى سلمت يداك


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

سلمت يداك


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

كل عام انتم بخير


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

تقبل الله منا الصيام والقيامم وصالح الاعمال


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

تسلم يا كبير


----------



## dadyyy (11 يوليو 2013)

رمضان كريم


----------



## hamza9009 (16 يوليو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## بحراسكندرية (22 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخى بما ينفع اخوانك​
​


----------

